# Suggest laptop between 25000 - 35000 INR



## jituajanta (Sep 17, 2012)

*1) What is your budget? (INR )*

My Budget is 25000 - 40000 strictly


*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


*3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*

any brand which gives good after sales service and Good value for money


*4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
*
surfing
photoshop
gaming ( very little only sometimes chances )
watching movies

*5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?*

i want the best screen quality in my budget range. Matte finish. LED HD


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2012)

HP G6 2005AX is the only option.


----------



## jituajanta (Sep 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> HP G6 2005AX is the only option.



Budget increased to 40 K

will prefer matt finish and 15 or above screen

well friends i have prepared a wishlist on flipcart

*www.flipkart.com/wishlist/jitendrarawal-9482

can u please help me to choose the best one?


----------

